# Coping with fidelity



## parati (Oct 20, 2015)

May be juxtaposed to the thread, but at least in counterpoint:

I am having a really hard time dealing with the lack of my GF having sex with other guys in that she bores me now that she's not doing it. I really, really like for her to have sex with other guys and I've seen her do it 4 times and would love to repeat! In the past, we were both newly separated and kind of wild and came together as FWB. We'd meet guys online for dating and MFM but lately she wants to settle back down and just be a family type woman again. Now I'm bored with that and she knows it, so she told me to go find it but tell her first. But I don't want to "cheat" on her. It was only good when we did it together. Now I don't know what to do but I know it doesn't turn me on, the idea of doing this with a woman who is not my GF, and I have no desire to leave her. Any ideas on how to get her back on track to be fun again, or? She is boring me when she refused to do other guys and at the same time she is moving toward marriage. I don't want to get married again, to a boring woman who doesn't play sometimes so I don't know what to do.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

parati said:


> May be juxtaposed to the thread, but at least in counterpoint:
> 
> I am having a really hard time dealing with the lack of my GF having sex with other guys in that she bores me now that she's not doing it. I really, really like for her to have sex with other guys and I've seen her do it 4 times and would love to repeat! In the past, we were both newly separated and kind of wild and came together as FWB. We'd meet guys online for dating and MFM but lately she wants to settle back down and just be a family type woman again. Now I'm bored with that and she knows it, so she told me to go find it but tell her first. But I don't want to "cheat" on her. It was only good when we did it together. Now I don't know what to do but I know it doesn't turn me on, the idea of doing this with a woman who is not my GF, and I have no desire to leave her. Any ideas on how to get her back on track to be fun again, or? She is boring me when she refused to do other guys and at the same time she is moving toward marriage. I don't want to get married again, to a boring woman who doesn't play sometimes so I don't know what to do.


Awww... your girlfriend doesn't want to f*ck other guys?

You poor bastard.

:slap:

I'm just gonna drop this right here...



GusPolinski said:


> Even though you're not married, you might want to have this moved this over to the "Sex in Marriage" forum. It just doesn't really fit here.
> 
> That said, since it seems that what you're looking for is advice w/ respect to how you can or should go about convincing your girlfriend to do something sexually that she no longer wants to do, you're probably not going to get a lot of feedback.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

if you looking for cucks, u in the wrong place.

So, just walk away quietly, an PRAY I don't find you.

believe me, ppl I knw can do LOTs just from u being on site
or just on the fkin NET !!


----------



## parati (Oct 20, 2015)

Your repost of movement to "Sex in Marriage." I further meant to say that my current GF and fiancee, is pushing toward "marriage" meaning the sacrament of marriage to her as a Catholic where she might elect to resume her sexing other guys as a Catholic and we cannot break it due to that sacrament. So, the matter is not so simple as you want to insinuate. If you marry a Catholic girl and she's of that inclination, then even God accepts her actions by his forgiveness of what she does. A husband might promote the idea, but it's her flesh and meat vag and mouth making it happen. It's not slavery here, but female desire.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

parati said:


> Your repost of movement to "Sex in Marriage." I further meant to say that my current GF and fiancee, is pushing toward "marriage" meaning the sacrament of marriage to her as a Catholic where she might elect to resume her sexing other guys as a Catholic and we cannot break it due to that sacrament. *So, the matter is not so simple as you want to insinuate.* If you marry a Catholic girl and she's of that inclination, then even God accepts her actions by his forgiveness of what she does. A husband might promote the idea, but it's her flesh and meat vag and mouth making it happen. It's not slavery here, but female desire.


Blah blah blah.

Blah blah blah.

Blah blah blah blah blah.

Blah.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

My head hurts


----------



## parati (Oct 20, 2015)

No one has addressed the issue that I seriously asked about. Just Oldwolf57 threatening to murder me for my question. So much for freedom of speech in America...


----------



## parati (Oct 20, 2015)

OldWolf57 said:


> if you looking for cucks, u in the wrong place.
> 
> So, just walk away quietly, an PRAY I don't find you.
> 
> ...


No one has addressed the issue that I seriously asked about. Okay big boy, go ahead and and kill me and see what happens. I'll be laughing in my grave.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I think you should talk to your old lady and find out why!

A lot of times chicks don't want to be shared and only want to phuck the guy they think are special. Your old lady wants you to think that you think that she is special.

I know from experience that every time I lend shyt out it comes back broken so I'm thinking your old lady doesn't want to come back broken....IDK...maybe she likes chicks?

At the end of the day some chicks dig being used and can compartmentaize sex and emotional intimacy and other chicks can't, some just phuck anyone...others...they need that connection.

I think your old lady needs that connection...or she like other chicks?

I bet she wants to be special and that whole "use me" thing doesn't fly with her. You really can't control shyt like that ...you just need to find a new old lady that is down with that kind of kink.

or

keep the chick you got and let her out when only you want to use her...she may be down with that kind of kink?


You really need to work it out with your old lady , cuz at the end of the day... you , me, or anyone else, don't mean shyt when it comes to who others want to phuck or not phuck!



BTW, aren't you worried your old lady will bail if she finds a guy that doesn't like sharing?

Just saying...my lawn mower runs a lot better when I don't let my neighbor use it.


Seriously....if you want to stick around with your current chick then let it be and work it out in a loving way...if not let her go.
There are chicks out there that are into that kink...go find one...but we here at TAM can not help you!

Hell it's really clear to me that your current old lady won't even help you out and she's been there done that.


Come on man.... your old lady is sending you some serious clues and you ain't hearing them.


Give this shyt up or let your old lady go......it's your choice.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

The old bait and switch.......

Did it 4x and then when she hooked you she stopped!

Sorry man but you got scammed.


Where the phuck are all the folks that have boundaries? Granted this is off the wall but we all have to admit spouses are getting "sucked" into a relationship and in no time at all we all are reading about a thread were the spouse no longer puts out once the marriage is locked.


I mean this is just a odd case but the senerio is the same ....false advertisment!!!

Granted...OP is a freak but the general principel is there......


----------



## parati (Oct 20, 2015)

the guy said:


> I think you should talk to your old lady and find out why!
> 
> A lot of times chicks don't want to be shared and only want to phuck the guy they think are special. Your old lady wants you to think that you think that she is special.
> 
> ...


Totally understand you and agree with your wisdom. She already let it go that she does't really want other guys but I was a man-***** who did like 100+ other girls and she's no virgin either. Seen her do 4 right in front of me. It's just that, I see men here who are pissed off just because their woman did one man, and I have no idea what is the problem with them. Seriously guys, i did see my woman **** 4 different guys in 2015 and I have NO PROBLEM with her, Why are men wanting to throw their women and their families in the trash for these petty concerns? Men, grow up, be a man and don't throw your family in the trash because of your arrogance about sexual relations. It means nothing, Your woman is yours!!! That's what I understand from the Catholic faith, I can be a Catholic husband, very loyal to her even if I am cuckold God thinks that is good for her to do other guys, but she will never leave me or our kids because of the sacranent and we know that God is great.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Any other Catholics care to comment?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Thinking outside the box here...maybe OP spent more time with the OM and his old lady got jealous...LOL

wtf?

ok

Folks don't want to share....what they have is special and letting other use what they hold special is just phucked up and unacceptable!

BTW...lets leave God out of this when me and you are talking about guys phucking out chicks....

Our chicks want to feel special, yours tricked you into being with her by doing other guys and now she changed her tune.....is this correct?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

parati said:


> Any ideas on how to get her back on track to be fun again, or?.


There is no or.
She tricked you and you still want her?????


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

intheory said:


> Any other Catholics care to comment?


I'm not qualified!
But I have been here long enough to know that OP is asking the impossible, him and his old lady are sexually incompatable, and she blew smoke up his ass to hook him for what ever reason.

At the end of the day OP's chick is not willing to pay the dues she thought she could pay,,,,,the currency that OP is asking for is way more then she bargained for and she is backing out.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

intheory said:


> Any other Catholics care to comment?


Sure!

Parati, Catholic marriage laws preclude an "open marriage" of any kind. I'm sorry if this isn't what you want to hear, but you and your lady need to know before you move forward.

Catholics do believe marriage is for life, yes, but marriage can be contracted invalidly and therefore be dissolved by Annulment through a Tribunal. If a marriage is declared invalid, it means the marriage wasn't a marriage at all, other than by appearance, and both parties become free to seek out an actual marriage.

The Church teaches that marriage has "4 goods", as we call them. Without these "goods", the marriage is invalid. The "Goods of Marriage" are: 

1)* Permanence*- this means the couple are bound for life
2) *Fidelity*- this means that neither party is allowed to share physical or deep emotional intimacy with anyone other than their spouse
3) *Partnership*- this means the couple are to act as partners, helping each other and offering comfort and support
and 
4) *Fruitfulness*- the idea that marriage is also for the begetting and raising of children, so each married couple is required to be willing to have kids, if possible. 

If ANY of those 4 "goods" aren't in place when the marriage is contracted, the marriage isn't valid. Since you intend to allow infidelity in your future marriage, you wouldn't be marrying your GF validly in her faith. You'd have a legal marriage, but not a Catholic one.

Additionally, Mortal Sin comes into play. Those in a state of Mortal Sin cannot receive the Sacraments, including Eucharist. To take the Body and Blood unworthily puts the immortal soul in grave danger and is an extreme disrespect to God.

Confession is designed so that we can confess our sins, repent, ask for forgiveness with a promise to try our best never to commit that same sin again, and then we are granted Absolution and given Penance. Once we make a good Confession and receive Absolution, we are no longer in a state of Mortal Sin.

The problem is that we cannot be Absolved of our sin if we intend to commit it again. If you're in an "open marriage", the Mortal Sin present is Adultery. With no intention to stop the Adultery, the Catholic cannot Confess, receive Absolution, do Penance, and be eligible to receive the Sacraments.

So, if you want an "open marriage" where your Catholic wife has sex with other men, you have to understand that your marriage wouldn't be valid according to her faith and she would be morally free to leave, seek Annulment, and marry someone else. 

During the "open marriage", your wife would be cut off from practicing her faith in it's entirety. She could come to Mass, but she should NEVER EVER EVER present herself for Eucharist unless she has repented her Adultery, Confessed, received Absolution, and truly intends to never commit Adultery again.

If you doubt anything presented here, you're free to speak to your GF's priest. He will be more than happy to tell you that you CANNOT marry in the Church if you both do not intend complete fidelity. 

Baptized Catholics are required to marry in the Church for their marriages to be valid, so marrying elsewhere doesn't solve the problem.

Either you and your GF intend to be faithful to each other after marriage, or your GF will have to abandon practice of her faith.

I strongly suggest you and your GF speak to her priest in depth about the Church's teachings re: marriage. And I strongly urge her, through you if you don't mind passing the message, to go to Confession and get right with God if she can do so with complete honesty.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

@MJJEAN

Yeah, I'm not a Catholic.

But I was pretty certain that what you describe in your post, was the Catholic take on marriage.




> If you marry a Catholic girl and she's of that inclination, then even God accepts her actions by his forgiveness of what she does. A husband might promote the idea, *but it's her flesh and meat vag and mouth making it happen*. It's not slavery here, but female desire.




^^^^ Not so much.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Obviously what floats your boat is not floating hers anymore. I would say do her a favour and part ways, at least let her meet a guy who can be committed to her and note expect her to f*** guys in front of him. Your take on the Catholic faith (i am an ex catholic) is totally screwed up and it is just pure semantics to even talk about faith , religion or God in the same breath as gross fornication, that is what the bible calls sex outside of marriage which is says you must flee from. 
I don't know why I bothered to answer this post tbh


----------



## SasZ79 (Mar 14, 2015)

Im Catholic and all i have to say is WTF?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

intheory said:


> @MJJEAN
> 
> Yeah, I'm not a Catholic.
> 
> But I was pretty certain that what you describe in your post, was the Catholic take on marriage.


I wasn't raised Catholic. I'm a convert.

I was married, got divorced, and civilly remarried a Catholic who wasn't practicing at the time. 10 years into the marriage, DH decided to return to the Church and become a practicing Catholic again. Because I had been previously married and divorced, I had to apply for Annulment of my first marriage so our marriage could be Convalidated (fancy word for having a civil marriage recognized by the Church) and my DH could return to the Sacraments. During this process, which I was doing for the sake of DH, I found a lot about the faith I liked and decided to convert.

The grounds for my annulment were that, when we married, neither my ex nor myself intended to be faithful and this was evidenced by the fact that we both had sex with other people before and after the wedding ceremony.

I did all of my own paperwork and spent literally 21 months of my life researching Canon Law related to marriage,filing papers, talking to priests, nuns, DRE's (religious ed directors) and Tribunal staff. 

My Decree of Nullity was granted this past spring. 



aine said:


> Obviously what floats your boat is not floating hers anymore. I would say do her a favour and part ways, at least let her meet a guy who can be committed to her and note expect her to f*** guys in front of him. Your take on the Catholic faith (i am an ex catholic) is totally screwed up and it is just pure semantics to even talk about faith , religion or God in the same breath as gross fornication, that is what the bible calls sex outside of marriage which is says you must flee from.
> I don't know why I bothered to answer this post tbh


It seems the OP believes we can sin, go to Confession, and then go right back to the sinning. It doesn't work that way. For a Confession to be valid, the Penitent MUST repent the sin and intend to try their very best to never commit that sin again. 

Also, "gross fornication" isn't just sex outside of marriage. Sex during an invalid marriage is also fornication according to the Church. For example, if the marriage is legally recognized, but not recognized by the Church, the couple aren't married in truth and are committing a Mortal Sin every time they have sex.

Obviously, this isn't a big deal for non-Catholics or those that have left the faith. But for a practicing Catholic? Very huge big deal.



SasZ79 said:


> Im Catholic and all i have to say is WTF?


I know! OP gets the gold medal in mental gymnastics. The fact that his GF hasn't corrected him leads me to believe either she isn't a practicing Catholic or she has been very badly catechized and doesn't know any better. Which is one of the reasons I strongly urged the OP and his GF to speak to a priest.

Parati, priests have heard it all. Truly. Please make an appointment with a priest and discuss your understanding of marriage and the practice of the Catholic faith. If you're going to marry a Catholic, you need to understand what you're getting into. The priest will be able to explain the Church's teachings to you and he will do so kindly and without judgement. You can feel free to ask any questions you have, even the freaky or embarrassing ones. Once you have a real understanding of how the faith works, you'll be better able to discern if a marriage between you and your GF would work.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

The problem isn't with your girlfriend but you. Find a psychiatrist that deals with sexual deviants. Some deviants, like pedophials can't be cured. You just may be doomed to social exclusion. Your problem is relatively rare and people won't want to be around you.

I'm sure you can find like minded folks on the internet though.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

This isn't her thing. The best thing to do is move on. Let her find someone who is more compatible with her beliefs.


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

This dude needs to find a different hobby.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

parati said:


> No one has addressed the issue that I seriously asked about.


Like I said, you're not likely to get much in the way of feedback that you'll find to be of use here.



parati said:


> Just Oldwolf57 threatening to murder me for my question. So much for freedom of speech in America...


While I wouldn't have personally gone that route, it's clear that you misunderstand the whole "freedom of speech" thing...

The First Amendment protects you from any sort of persecution by any _local, state, or federal *government* entity_ based on what you choose to say; if you say something here at TAM -- or elsewhere, for that matter -- that others consider to be bullsh*t, you're going to get called on it.



parati said:


> Totally understand you and agree with your wisdom. She already let it go that she does't really want other guys but I was a man-***** who did like 100+ other girls and she's no virgin either. Seen her do 4 right in front of me.


To many people (and maybe even the majority of women), sex is more than "just sex". That's clearly not the case for you. But let's be equally clear on what that means, at least where you're concerned...

You've had so much sex w/ so many different people that you've become desensitized to the bonding chemicals released during sex. As a result, you're constantly chasing the "high" inherent to the novelty of a new sexual partner.

So, basically, you're sort of "broken", and you're pissed because your girlfriend isn't and doesn't want to be.



parati said:


> It's just that, I see men here who are pissed off just because their woman did one man, and I have no idea what is the problem with them.


It's probably because we have at least _some_ self-respect, along w/ a desire to NOT see our wives treated w/ less respect typically afforded to a public toilet.

In short, the "problem" ain't w/ us.



parati said:


> Seriously guys, i did see my woman **** 4 different guys in 2015 and I have NO PROBLEM with her, Why are men wanting to throw their women and their families in the trash for these petty concerns? Men, grow up, be a man and don't throw your family in the trash because of your arrogance about sexual relations. It means nothing, Your woman is yours!!!


When done w/ a bit of dignity and integrity, divorce doesn't mean "throwing your family in the trash" -- it means nothing more than divesting oneself of a marriage no longer worth the indignity required to sustain it.

Sounds like your ex might know something about that.



parati said:


> That's what I understand from the Catholic faith, I can be a Catholic husband, very loyal to her even if I am cuckold *God thinks that is good for her to do other guys*, but she will never leave me or our kids because of the sacranent and we know that God is great.


LOL. Throw enough words at a thing and you can almost start to rationalize it.

_Almost._

Or, hey... maybe not at all.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, you've offered 'unusual' views on sex and religion. All you need to do is add politics here, OP, and you'll be the perfect guest for a lively dinner party.


----------



## parati (Oct 20, 2015)

alte Dame said:


> Well, you've offered 'unusual' views on sex and religion. All you need to do is add politics here, OP, and you'll be the perfect guest for a lively dinner party.


Thanks so much, everyone for the great feedback. I do realize that I am burned out and broken from sexual experience and to be with a catholic woman who needs to feel good about herself from a rules/sin moral perspective, I need to cool my jets just as she is cooling hers. It's just very hard to do, as was mentioned above, I'm always chasing that high of the extreme stuff.



GusPolinski said:


> It's probably because we have at least _some_ self-respect, along w/ a desire to NOT see our wives treated w/ less respect typically afforded to a public toilet.
> 
> In short, the "problem" ain't w/ us.


This is an assumption that is disrespectful to all who have been involved. When we have invited another guy in for sex, it's a classy educated professional older type of guy who we've been out with, dating him a few times. Real nice guys with wives, families and everything else. Not public-toilet-style.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

SasZ79 said:


> Im Catholic and all i have to say is WTF?


Same here.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

parati said:


> *This is a little disrespectful versus all involved.* When we have invite another guy in for sex, it's a classy educated professional older type of guy who we've been out with, dating him a few times. Real nice guys with wives, families and everything else. Not public-toilet-style.


Oh, I agree... your sexual preferences are practically dripping w/ disrespect for all involved, especially if the wives of your "classy, educated, professional, older guys" aren't made fully aware of their interactions w/ the two of you, along w/ your interactions w/ OTHER married men, each of whom is likely involved w/ not only their own wives but other people as well.

You seeing the toilet analogy yet?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

intheory said:


> Any other Catholics care to comment?


*You certainly don't want an old, socially conservative Methodist to offer up commentary on this! 

Go find yourself some other acquiescing website that moreso caters to your lurid lifestyle! I think that you will find that the vast majority of we TAM'ers don't exactly go in for that kind of lifestyle! *
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

boltam said:


> I made up a poem.
> 
> 
> _You love me and I love you,
> ...


:grin2::grin2::grin2:

Thanks, you made laugh out loud!

Maybe you can get this one in a fortune cookie


----------



## cgiles (Dec 10, 2014)

parati said:


> No one has addressed the issue that I seriously asked about. Just Oldwolf57 threatening to murder me for my question. So much for freedom of speech in America...


Sorry dude, but you are not in america right now, you are on the Internet.

No free speech here, just speech.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

parati said:


> No one has addressed the issue that I seriously asked about. Just Oldwolf57 threatening to murder me for my question. So much for freedom of speech in America...


Our Constitution limits the powers of the government. It does not give us our rights, since rights come from God.

TAM is not part of our government. When you come to TAM, it's more akin to you entering someone's living room. A person, or persons, can limit the topics discussed on their own property.

Further, this forum is not owned by Americans (aka citizens of the USA).


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

parati said:


> This is an assumption that is disrespectful to all who have been involved. When we have invited another guy in for sex, it's a classy educated professional older type of guy who we've been out with, dating him a few times. Real nice guys *with wives, families and everything else*. Not public-toilet-style.


So you're maintaining nobody is being disrespected in this equation?


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm going to leave out religion, because I don't like going there.

You and your girlfriend, over time, have come to realize you want different things out of a relationship. If neither of you is willing to compromise, it's time to end things.

What the area of contention is, and why, is irrelevant.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

intheory said:


> Any other Catholics care to comment?


It's not worth responding. The guy obviously has no clue about Catholicism. But a religious debate on this thread is not going anywhere.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

parati said:


> Your repost of movement to "Sex in Marriage." I further meant to say that my current GF and fiancee, is pushing toward "marriage" meaning the sacrament of marriage to her as a Catholic where she might elect to resume her sexing other guys as a Catholic and we cannot break it due to that sacrament. So, the matter is not so simple as you want to insinuate. If you marry a Catholic girl and she's of that inclination, then even God accepts her actions by his forgiveness of what she does. A husband might promote the idea, but it's her flesh and meat vag and mouth making it happen. It's not slavery here, but female desire.


:lol::rofl::rofl::lol::rofl:


----------



## Vulcan2013 (Sep 25, 2013)

intheory said:


> Any other Catholics care to comment?


I was raised Catholic, and confirmed. Don't remember this being covered in the catechism. :slap:

Just a messed up person trying to make something ok when it's not. OP, pushing her to be with other men when she doesn't want it will damage her. You should move on.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

parati said:


> May be juxtaposed to the thread, obut at least in counterpoint:
> 
> I am having a really hard time dealing with the lack of my GF having sex with other guys in that she bores me now that she's not doing it. I really, really like for her to have sex with other guys and I've seen her do it 4 times and would love to repeat! In the past, we were both newly separated and kind of wild and came together as FWB. We'd meet guys online for dating and MFM but lately she wants to settle back down and just be a family type woman again. Now I'm bored with that and she knows it, so she told me to go find it but tell her first. But I don't want to "cheat" on her. It was only good when we did it together. Now I don't know what to do but I know it doesn't turn me on, the idea of doing this with a woman who is not my GF, and I have no desire to leave her. Any ideas on how to get her back on track to be fun again, or? She is boring me when she refused to do other guys and at the same time she is moving toward marriage. I don't want to get married again, to a boring woman who doesn't play sometimes so I don't know what to do.






parati said:


> Your repost of movement to "Sex in Marriage." I further meant to say that my current GF and fiancee, is pushing toward "marriage" meaning the sacrament of marriage to her as a Catholic where she might elect to resume her sexing other guys as a Catholic and we cannot break it due to that sacrament. So, the matter is not so simple as you want to insinuate. If you marry a Catholic girl and she's of that inclination, then even God accepts her actions by his forgiveness of what she does. A husband might promote the idea, but it's her flesh and meat vag and mouth making it happen. It's not slavery here, but female desire.






parati said:


> Totally understand you and agree with your wisdom. She already let it go that she does't really want other guys but I was a man-***** who did like 100+ other girls and she's no virgin either. Seen her do 4 right in front of me. It's just that, I see men here who are pissed off just because their woman did one man, and I have no idea what is the problem with them. Seriously guys, i did see my woman **** 4 different guys in 2015 and I have NO PROBLEM with her, Why are men wanting to throw their women and their families in the trash for these petty concerns? Men, grow up, be a man and don't throw your family in the trash because of your arrogance about sexual relations. It means nothing, Your woman is yours!!! That's what I understand from the Catholic faith, I can be a Catholic husband, very loyal to her even if I am cuckold God thinks that is good for her to do other guys, but she will never leave me or our kids because of the sacranent and we know that God is great.


Fascinating


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> It's not worth responding. The guy obviously has no clue about Catholicism. But a religious debate on this thread is not going anywhere.


Add to that Christianity in general, human nature, healthy relationship dynamics, healthy sexuality, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thread locked. 

Troll externally banished.

Explanation: please refer to the excellent summary Gus provided below. 




GusPolinski said:


> Add to that Christianity in general, human nature, healthy relationship dynamics, healthy sexuality, etc.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thebirdman (Apr 5, 2014)

*munch [popcorn] munch* 
See if you can get her to convert to Lutheranism. They're so much more tolerant of that behavior. 

Sarcasm aside, I don't think this is the right relationship for you. You two clearly have very different expectations.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

Please lock the thread, MEM. Thanks for removing him before too many others joined in feeding the troll.


----------



## Vulcan2013 (Sep 25, 2013)

:banhim::banhim::banhim:


----------

